# SCI-FI: SG-1 is out, Flash Gordon is in



## Ranger REG (Jan 8, 2007)

Source: http://www.geekmonthly.com/news/2007/01/06/new-flash-gordon-scifiseries/

Just please don't give me that "Flash Gordon, Quarterback, New York Jets" crap again.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I imagine if they tried that these days, the NFL would want $100 million.  He might be an XFL player this time...

Pretty cool new - I love the movie. I hope they don't try to turn it into a soap opera like BSG though. Or change up the gender roles.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 8, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Pretty cool new - I love the movie. I hope they don't try to turn it into a soap opera like BSG though. Or change up the gender roles.




I dunno maybe they could add in a love triangle between Flash, Dale and Dr. Hannah Zarkov


----------



## sckeener (Jan 8, 2007)

from the article
Despite critical acclaim, SciFi’s stellar Battlestar Galactica re-imagination has had continued ratings erosion which network honchos believe may be attributable to the show’s dark tone. It has been known for awhile that SciFi has been looking to develop “lighter” properties in the vein of their Stargate series, although it is expected that Flash Gordon will have a far more serious tone than the campy 1980 film starring Sam Jones, Melody Anderson, Timothy Dalton, Max Van Sydow and Topol.​
BSG ratings have fallen? that sucks.  I love the dark themes...

how light are they going to make Flash Gordon?  SG1 runs the gamut on light to dark...


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 8, 2007)

I just hope it has a lot of spandex.  For the women, anyway.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 8, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Just please don't give me that "Flash Gordon, Quarterback, New York Jets" crap again.




Chad Pennington is no Flash Gordon, that's for sure.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 9, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> BSG ratings have fallen? that sucks.  I love the dark themes...




Perhaps if they stopped with so much of the mediocre soap opera and got on to more actual science fiction, the ratings wouldn't fall. Its not the dark themse that are sapping the show's vitality, it is the now pervasive "Starbuck and Apollo as star-crossed lovers" thing.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 9, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I dunno maybe they could add in a love triangle between Flash, Dale and Dr. Hannah Zarkov



"Hannah"?

More like a love trois than a love triangle.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 9, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Pretty cool new - I love the movie. I hope they don't try to turn it into a soap opera like BSG though. Or change up the gender roles.



Nah, they should try to modernize the 1930's film serial rather than remake the 1980's film.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jan 9, 2007)

For this series to succeed, it must use the Queen theme in some form, end of story.  

Kidding aside, reports of this new series has me interested, though I do have some reservations. I hope they don't make it all grim n' dark like _Battlestar Galactica_, even though I am a fan of the aformentioned show, I see no need to reimagine _Flash Gordon_ like *that*. I also hope that Stephen Sommers is not associated with this in any form, as he was attached to make a Flash movie at one point. I've quite had enough with his brand of crap.

But I wonder what final form this show will take. Will it be a retro scifi cliffhanger tv serial? Or will it be a modern interpretation, much in the way _Star Wars_ was in the 70's?


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 9, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> BSG ratings have fallen? that sucks.  I love the dark themes...





I'm partial to darker themes, myself.  As much as I love SG-1, I feel that BSG is a more compelling show overall.  If someone can riff on a slide whistle at some point during a sci-fi show and it doesn't seem inappropriate, I likely won't watch it.  SG-1 has some moments where this could almost happen but offsets it well with good action scenes and some real moments of pathos (



Spoiler



The loss of Janet Fraiser comes to mind.


).


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Nah, they should try to modernize the 1930's film serial rather than remake the 1980's film.




Updating serials can work - like the Indiana Jones movies (and half the Star Wars movies - the newer ones were more like the older serials, but seemed to be less well received) - but the source material for Flash Gordon is pretty campy by today's standards.  The regions named after the terrain (Arboria, Frigidia), the names (Prince Barin), the villains (Ming is something of a stereotype, although the series isn't nearly as tacky as the old Buck Rogers strips), the technology and dress (which was futuristic in the 30s and acceptable in the 70s), but not so much now

IMHO, they are either going to have to change it, or embrace it (like the 1980s movies)


edit: (Or they could do both, like the Buck Rogers TV Show.)


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Jan 9, 2007)

I just want the Hawkmen's wings not look like cheap cardboard hanging in the middle of the back.

A little camp would be ok.  I would love it to be like a serial with a cliffhanger at the end of each episode.

Set design should be the retro feel of the comic strip.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 9, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Updating serials can work - like the Indiana Jones movies (and half the Star Wars movies - the newer ones were more like the older serials, but seemed to be less well received) - but the source material for Flash Gordon is pretty campy by today's standards.  The regions named after the terrain (Arboria, Frigidia), the names (Prince Barin), the villains (Ming is something of a stereotype, although the series isn't nearly as tacky as the old Buck Rogers strips), the technology and dress (which was futuristic in the 30s and acceptable in the 70s), but not so much now
> 
> IMHO, they are either going to have to change it, or embrace it (like the 1980s movies)
> 
> ...



Meh. If you can handle RDA making O'Neill into a wise-cracking, one-liner team leader in a show that spoofs itself a la "Wormhole X-treme," I'm sure you can handle _Flash Gordon._ Just hope it's light but not campy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 10, 2007)

I want PULP!  Two fisted tough guy heroes, evil villians, hot women!  

Figure they will go with college quarterback (age).


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2007)

There's a lot to draw from. There's the original Alex Raymond strips, the 1930s serial, the 1980s Filmation cartoon based on the strips, the 1980s movie ("FLASH!!! Ah-ahhhh! He'll save everyone of us!"), and the 1990s DC Comics update by Dan Jurgens (where Ming sported a skull tatoo over his eye, where the eye was located in the skull's mouth).


----------



## buzzard (Jan 10, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> There's a lot to draw from. There's the original Alex Raymond strips, the 1930s serial, the 1980s Filmation cartoon based on the strips, the 1980s movie ("FLASH!!! Ah-ahhhh! He'll save everyone of us!"), and the 1990s DC Comics update by Dan Jurgens (where Ming sported a skull tatoo over his eye, where the eye was located in the skull's mouth).





Damn, you know I think I bought most of that comic run back then and I had completely forgoten about it. It was pretty good IIRC. 

buzzard


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jan 10, 2007)

And I had forgotten about the TV cartoon series. It was pretty cool for the time (seen through a nostalgic lens), with roto-scoped "special effects" for ray-gun blasts and the like.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 10, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> There's a lot to draw from. There's the original Alex Raymond strips, the 1930s serial, the 1980s Filmation cartoon based on the strips, the 1980s movie ("FLASH!!! Ah-ahhhh! He'll save everyone of us!"), and the 1990s DC Comics update by Dan Jurgens (where Ming sported a skull tatoo over his eye, where the eye was located in the skull's mouth).



I recalled there was a more recent (albeit short-lived) cartoon series that featured Flash and Dale as skateboarding teens.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I recalled there was a more recent (albeit short-lived) cartoon series that featured Flash and Dale as skateboarding teens.



 Well, there are others, like the Defenders of Earth (Flash Gordon, Mandrake, Phantom, Lothar vs. Ming the Merciless). But the less said about those, the better.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 11, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Just please don't give me that "Flash Gordon, Quarterback, New York Jets" crap again.




(Grumpy Celt shoves Ranger REG aside, starts siging...)

*FLASH! Ah-ha! He'll save every one of us!*

I thought Stephen Sommers was making a movie of this. 

_Pathetic Earthlings... Who Can Save You Now?_ 

Heh.

A little camp can be good. A little. It's like arsnic. Taken in small amounts you build up an immunity and can resist large dosages, like what is aired on most TV that the TV producers don't realize is is crap. I mean camp.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

This thread inspired me to rent the 1979 Cartoon.  While it's not bad, exactly, it's very much like the 1980 movie in style (I have to think they shared concept designs and such), except played seriously.  And it doesn't help that Prince Barrin talks like that Uncle Arthur from Betwitched...


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 12, 2007)

I actually like the '80 movie. But then, I went into it expecting camp, and that's what I got. And there were some good actors in it doing a good job. (I'm a huge fan of Charles Middleton's Ming, but Max Von Sydow did an excellent job with the role. And Melody Anderson made a better Dale than simpering Jean Rogers... IMHO.)


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 12, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> A little camp can be good. A little. It's like arsnic. Taken in small amounts you build up an immunity and can resist large dosages, like what is aired on most TV that the TV producers don't realize is is crap. I mean camp.



*clips *The Grumpy Celt* on his right hamstring   *

Campy is good if it is in small dose, like in a one-shot movie.

But in weekly TV episodes? No way. You might as well do a spoof of the franchise.

If that's the case, bring back _Space Hoopty._


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, this is definitely on my interest radar ATM. I always loved those old Flash Gordon serials that played after Dr. Who, locally.  I'd love it if they did something similar, just modernised with better writing, designs, and FX.  The only problem I can see is that if you pace it along the lines of a serial, people are gonna be very lost, very quickly if they miss some eps.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 12, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Well, this is definitely on my interest radar ATM. I always loved those old Flash Gordon serials that played after Dr. Who, locally.  I'd love it if they did something similar, just modernised with better writing, designs, and FX.  The only problem I can see is that if you pace it along the lines of a serial, people are gonna be very lost, very quickly if they miss some eps.



They could always do a recap at the beginning of every episode. Not a review of a previous episode, but a backstory that would set up for the current episode's story.

These days it's not so hard for the audience, now that major networks have rarely use reruns or repeat aired episodes during hiatus.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 14, 2007)

IGN had some more news on this from a couple days ago

http://tv.ign.com/articles/755/755140p1.html

_The most notable news was that the new SCI FI series Flash Gordon will be premiering this July, with a 22 episode season. The series had been rumored to be in development in recent weeks, but the fact that it will be on the air so soon is a bit of a surprise. No word on casting yet, but SCI FI promises that classic Flash characters Ming, Dale Arden, and Dr. Hans Zarkov will be included, and that, "Stellar adventures and heroic battles mark this inventive new take on the perennial science fiction classic." Flash Gordon is being produced by Robert Halmi, Sr. and Robert Halmi, Jr. _

Those 2 Halmis were the producers of Farscape. So I guess that means this will be unintentionally campy...


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 14, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing what they do with this series. I have always loved the old Flash Gordon serials.

You know what show I would like to seen rebooted Buck Rogers.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 14, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> You know what show I would like to seen rebooted Buck Rogers.



Oh, yeah. And while we're at it, let's put the Lady of Pain as the series' executive producer's chair.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> TV - SCI-FI: SG-1 is out, Flash Gordon is in.



Pathetic.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pathetic.




No, it's "Pathetic Earthlings"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> No, it's "Pathetic Earthlings"



No. I am actualy ticked off to the max that SciFi has done it again. First with Sliders, now with SG1. I'll see Atlantis through, but I am done with SciFi's TV shows.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. I am actualy ticked off to the max that SciFi has done it again. First with Sliders, now with SG1. I'll see Atlantis through, but I am done with SciFi's TV shows.





Honestly I've found that SG-1 has worn out its welcome and deserved to be put down. It had a nice long run. Shows can't last forever (except soaps of course). 

buzzard


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 15, 2007)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Honestly I've found that SG-1 has worn out its welcome and deserved to be put down. It had a nice long run. Shows can't last forever (except soaps of course).
> 
> buzzard




I don't agree that Stargate has worn out its welcome. I have found that with the the departure of Richard Dean Anderson and the arrrival of Ben Browder and Claudia Black to have added new life to the show.

And it has not been put down since two movies have been planned.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. I am actualy ticked off to the max that SciFi has done it again. First with Sliders, now with SG1. I'll see Atlantis through, but I am done with SciFi's TV shows.



*scratches head*

What does the cancellations of long-ago _Sliders_ and recent _SG-1,_ have to do with your dislike of _Flash Gordon_?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I don't agree that Stargate has worn out its welcome. I have found that with the the departure of Richard Dean Anderson and the arrrival of Ben Browder and Claudia Black to have added new life to the show.



True, but _SG-1_ is not like _ER._

The _Stargate_ franchise will go on, but _SG-1_ have had a good run.




			
				Elf Witch said:
			
		

> And it has not been put down since tow two movies have been planned.



Which is the right medium to move up to after being on the small screen for so long. _SG-1_ have graduated from your TV to your local movie theater (or is it DTV)?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 16, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I actually like the '80 movie.




It's one of my favourite films ever   I just watched it again last week, and was grinning the whole way through 

About the only point of confluence between my CD collection and my girlfriend's is the Flash Gordon soundtrack - in hers 'cos she loves Queen, and in mine 'cos I love the film...

-Hyp.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 16, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> True, but _SG-1_ is not like _ER._
> 
> The _Stargate_ franchise will go on, but _SG-1_ have had a good run.
> 
> ...




Its not going to the local movie theater they will be direct to DVD like JSM is doing with B5.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 16, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *scratches head*
> 
> What does the cancellations of long-ago _Sliders_ and recent _SG-1,_ have to do with your dislike of _Flash Gordon_?



I didn't say that I disliked Flah Gordon. The only point I am trying to make is that I refuse to watch any tv series that is a SciFi original.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't say that I disliked Flah Gordon. The only point I am trying to make is that I refuse to watch any tv series that is a SciFi original.



Then why bring up the two shows (_Sliders_ and _SG-1_) that are not SCI-FI originals?

So, I take it you refuse to watch _BSG_ by Ron D. Moore (a SCI-FI Series). Meh. You can join the _BSG_ Purists (or Larsonites), who are hoping that Glen would take back his brand from Universal.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I don't agree that Stargate has worn out its welcome. I have found that with the the departure of Richard Dean Anderson and the arrrival of Ben Browder and Claudia Black to have added new life to the show.




Eh - generally speaking, trying to improve a flagging show by importing the entire cast (sans puppets, anyway) of another failed show is not a good move.  I couldn't stand that woman when she was on Farscape, and on Stargate, she's a million times more obnoxious.

And Beau Bridges? Casting him as a military officer is like casting Chris Tucker as Elvis


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 17, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Eh - generally speaking, trying to improve a flagging show by importing the entire cast (sans puppets, anyway) of another failed show is not a good move.  I couldn't stand that woman when she was on Farscape, and on Stargate, she's a million times more obnoxious.
> 
> And Beau Bridges? Casting him as a military officer is like casting Chris Tucker as Elvis




Not all the fans feel this way. A lot of us who have been around ten years like the changes.

They did not bring in Ben Browder and Beau Bridges to boost rating by firing Don S Davis and RDA. 

Both those actors wanted to retire so they needed to recast.

I love Vala I think she has brought a breath of fresh air to the show and given new life to the character of DR.  Jackson.

I also like Beau Bridges in the role he is playing he is not a clone of Hammond and I like his take of the character he is playing.

I would also like to point out your exaggeration of the bringing in the entire cast of Farscape sans puppets.

Ben and Claudia re only two fo the actors of the Frascape show there how many more let's see there was D'argo, Chiana, the plant lady, two other females who were in differnt seasons, Chrais and Scorpus and his henchmen I count at least nine other actors.

And I would like to point out that if you dislike the actress in Farscape then it is really no surprise that you don't like her Stargate. 

The funny thing is right now the two gates shows are doing better in the ratings that BSG. And the main reason Stargate SG  was removed from the line up from Scifi channel was more do to a disagrrement with MGM over how much they were going to pay for the show than the ratings.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 17, 2007)

I was never able to get past the muppets and enjoy Farscape.  (No offense to anyone who could.)  I like both actors and find that they are suitable enough new characters to fill the gaps left by those who wished to leave the show.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 17, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> Not all the fans feel this way. A lot of us who have been around ten years like the changes.



You're going to have to count me as one of the oldtimers since the Season 1 who didn't like the change.

RDA as O'Neill was annoying at first but it grew on me. When he left, presumably to return to the States to be with his family more, _SG-1_ is no longer the same as it used to be and felt and heard. I missed him ... and his annoying one-liners and deadpan punchlines. He was as iconic as Shatner/Kirk. (Yes, I'm pulling out the _TOS_ card!   )

Don't get me wrong. I like the two new additions (Browder and Black). I'd rather it be a different _Stargate_ spin-off.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You're going to have to count me as one of the oldtimers since the Season 1 who didn't like the change.
> 
> RDA as O'Neill was annoying at first but it grew on me. When he left, presumably to return to the States to be with his family more, _SG-1_ is no longer the same as it used to be and felt and heard. I missed him ... and his annoying one-liners and deadpan punchlines. He was as iconic as Shatner/Kirk. (Yes, I'm pulling out the _TOS_ card!   )
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I like the two new additions (Browder and Black). I'd rather it be a different _Stargate_ spin-off.





You know that they are making a  spin off to air in 2008?

I miss RDA as well but not the RDA of season 8 who seemed to sleep walk through his part. I don't mind Bowder's character because I don't feel he is playing Jack O'Neill but a different leader of SG1. His leadership style is different. As the character said in one episode that he did not feel asif he was Carter superiour officer as they were rhe same rank so they were equals and he did not feel like he was in the postion to just fire off orders to Teal'C or Daniel.

I do not think the writers have done a great job with his character sometimes I feel as if I am watching John from Farscape.

Now I don't see Aeryn at all when I watch Claudia Black playing Vala they are such different characters.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 17, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> You know that they are making a  spin off to air in 2008?



I mean _they_ should've done the spin-off with Ben and Claudia.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I mean _they_ should've done the spin-off with Ben and Claudia.




I am kind of glad they are. The will be wrapping up the ORI storyline in the DVD. This way the rest of the season won't be rushed or worse the fans left with a cliffhanger and no ending.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 18, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I am kind of glad they are. The will be wrapping up the ORI storyline in the DVD. This way the rest of the season won't be rushed or worse the fans left with a cliffhanger and no ending.



Meh. The Ori didn't impressed me as much as the Goa'uld and the Replicators.  :\


----------



## Agamon (Jan 18, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. The Ori didn't impressed me as much as the Goa'uld and the Replicators.  :\




I'm with REG.  I like SG1, but it has lost something with RDA gone.  And Ori are made to look much more impressive a foe than they've ever faced, but it seems forced that way and  just seems to make them less impressive.  I miss the Goa'uld.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 18, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. The Ori didn't impressed me as much as the Goa'uld and the Replicators.  :\




The second movie is going to deal with Ba'al. Now I don't think the Ori are all that interesting but I like them better than the Replicators. 

I didn't care that much for the replicators.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> from the article
> 
> BSG ratings have fallen? that sucks.  I love the dark themes...
> 
> how light are they going to make Flash Gordon?  SG1 runs the gamut on light to dark...




I am curious what will happen with their move to Sunday also... I got a feeling I will be watching it less 

But then ALSO knowing SciFi I will have many chances to watch an all day maraton some upcoming holiday or another


----------



## jester47 (Jan 19, 2007)

BSG and LOST are two shows that need to, in the immortal words of Monty Python and the Holy Grail:






GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## Aeric (Jan 19, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I hope they don't make it all grim n' dark like _Battlestar Galactica_, even though I am a fan of the aformentioned show, I see no need to reimagine _Flash Gordon_ like *that*.




According to the linked article, one of the main reasons Sci-Fi decided to do a Flash Gordon show was to have something lighthearted and fun to counterbalance the dark and depressing BSG.  So no worries on that account.  Whether or not they can pull off 'lighthearted and fun' and not make it too cheeseball is another worry altogether....


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 19, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I didn't care that much for the replicators.



Actually I liked the replicators, until they start to "humanize" themselves. That one element that would kept them apart from _Trek's_ Borg.

The Ori just remind me of religious rhetorics.


----------

